# Sinn U1 & EZM 3 owners. Thoughts.



## Supe (Apr 5, 2008)

Fellow Sinners. I have a U1 SDR and am considering adding a stablemate. I am thinking of purchasing an EZM 3 but am concerned the size may be too small compared to my U1. I don't have thick wrists but believe the U1 is proportionate to my wrist. It sits nicely (I would say optimal). So with this in mind, would the EZM 3 be too small? 

I love the look of the EZM 3 but am not sure that 40mm is big enough. I would not go smaller.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Check out this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=402926

The first post has a side-by-side pic of a U1 and a EZM3. As you will see the U1 isn't that much bigger.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

The EZM3 is a great looking watch...wish I could see one in person.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

I measured 41mm to the outer edge of the bezel. The dial is about 30mm of viewable area and to me, that makes it just the right proportions.

I like larger watches, but I live better with watches around this size.

The EZM3 is not a large watch, but it's not small either, IMO. Here's a picture...


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

JP(Canada) said:


>


sick pic, JP :-! can I send you my EZM1 to photograph?? :-d

cheers,
Peter


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

gr8sw said:


> sick pic, JP :-! can I send you my EZM1 to photograph?? :-d
> 
> cheers,
> Peter


I'd love to, but what if I don't want to give it back, lol


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice pic! I had heard the EZM3 was more like 41mm but wasn't sure...thanks for the info.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

JP(Canada) said:


> I'd love to, but what if I don't want to give it back, lol


yeah, that's what I'm afraid of... and you definitely won't want to send it back :-d

I liked my EZM3 but the EZM1 just takes it a couple of steps beyond :-!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Supe,

I don't think of the EZM3 as small, but it certainly looks smaller than the U1.
The EZM3 and U1 are both dive watches and were designed to serve the
same role. Choices are good, but I wonder when you will find it inappropriate
to wear the U1 and appropriate to wear the EZM3. Sinn makes a variety of
good looking watches. I appreciate you are in the same position as most
of us in having to buy a Sinn sight unseen. I suggest it is worth taking some
time to consider the mission and features of that next Sinn.

When the next Sinn finally arrives I look forward to seeing your photos. 

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a Sinn EZM3 incoming. I'll post a few pics and my thoughts when it arrives. My pics won't be as good as the one above though!


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2008)

EROKS said:


> I have a Sinn EZM3 incoming. I'll post a few pics and my thoughts when it arrives. My pics won't be as good as the one above though!


Where did you score that from? I'm on the hunt. Would prefer mint used one but I may have to go new. I pinged a seller on this forum but no response. I've started checking out other watch Forsale forums.

I should post a WTB... I admit I am concerned in buying from the forum though. I don't want to get scammed.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

I have owned both the EZM 3 and U1. Looking back, I tended to prefer the U1 on a bracelet vs the EZM 3 on a bracelet. I have owned 2 EZM 3s and sold both as I found I just did not wear the watches much when I had them. I must admit that I regret selling these watches as they are very unique in many ways. The stay dry technology and military/special forces design in a compact dive watch package is very cool! The U1 is a larger watch that wears small for its size and thus is wearable under cuffs. The EZM 3 is a better option if your job requires that you wear a suit as it will wear smaller under cuffs and jackets. If you have smaller wrists, the EZM 3 would probably be the better option if you have concerns about the size of the watch. In summary, i think these are two equally cool watches that really overlap in terms of application. If I were to have only one watch and wanted it to handle any condition that could realistically arise, the EZM 3 would probably be that watch for me. This post has me wanting another EZM 3 and questioning why I sold not one but TWO!!:-d In summary, the owner of one or both of these watches is blessed to have the best tool watches available at any price! For what its worth, I have 7.75" wrists and both watch types wore very nicely and neither looked out of place on my wrists. The EZM 3 really seemed "just right". Regards, Mark


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I picked it up off the sales corner. It was delivered today as described in excellent condition. Buy the Seller not the watch! Do your research on who you are buying from. Ask for references and check the feedback section here on this sight. Just do a search on their screen name. Anytime I buy from someone on WUS I leave feedback there on how my experience was with them. Also, I ask the other party to leave feedback about me. I've bought and seld several watches from the sales corner here and have never had a problem.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*EZM3 Thursday ?*

I am expecting a new (Watchbuys march 2010) EZM3 most likely Thursday from a TZ post. Did pay less than he posted after a brief on phone negotiation 

Have had a 103 St Sa back in 98-99 a previous EZM3 in 02, a U1 in 2006 and a UX just this past Feb

Both the U1 and the UX are 44mm, not too bad on my 7.25 in wrist. All were sold.

But I do prefer the functionality and instrument look of the EZM3.

John


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2008)

Argh! Missed out on an EZM 3 on the forsale forum. A bit peeved seller did not at least have the courtesy to respond to my PM. 

Ah well. I'll just have to keep frequenting the FS forum. 

To the dude who bought from kirkcw. Congrats on EZM 3! Hope to see pics of your new acquisition. 

@Rationaltime. What can I say? Love the look of the U1 and the EZM 3. I don't think there is one watch that rules them all. At least I can't think of one. There are so many nice watches out there and each time I visit this forum, I almost always stumble upon another watch I'd like to wear.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Supe said:


> ... I don't think there is one watch that rules them all. At least I can't think of one.


There is, and its name is...EZM1. :-!



Supe said:


> ... There are so many nice watches out there and each time I visit this forum, I almost always stumble upon another watch I'd like to wear.


Run away while you still can! :-d


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll post pics of the EZM3 tonight or tomorrow


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> There is, and its name is...EZM1. :-!


Bo, you've sure got that right!! :-! no doubt in my mind either :-d

cheers,
Peter


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2008)

CMSgt Bo said:


> There is, and its name is...EZM1. :-!


You got me there. :-d


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Supe said:


> You got me there. :-d


The EZM3 the pretty darn sweet but the EZM1 is the quintessential Sinn that closes the Helmut Sinn (tradition driven) era and announces the Lothar Schmidt (technology driven) era. :-!


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: EZM3 Thursday ?*

EZM3 arrived today perfect as expected (Watchbuys 3-10) purchase. Sticker still on case back.

A Happy Sinner again.......

John


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Lovely job, classic lines - pics, of course, are obligatory!


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Finally, some pics of my new to me EZM3. I am a Sinner once again. My inital impressions are this is a cool watch. The size is perfect for my small wrist, even tho I do wear larger watches most of the time. Love the blackness of the dial and I like the blacked out white tipped second hand. I also like the numbers on the dial. They are small enough to not clutter the dial and make teliing the time very easy. The lume is decent too, better than any other Sinn I have ever owned. I think the rubber strap with large deployant gives this watch more wrist presence. If I had one complaint, and it is a minor one, I'd like to have drilled lugs on this watch. Its no EZM1 but it is the next best thing IMHO and for a fraction of the cost its well worth the money. Especially if you don't want to drop some major coin on an EZM1. On to the pics!


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Ditto on the drilled lugs, but that is one super clean looking watch!
Congrats....


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2008)

EROKS said:


> Finally, some pics of my new to me EZM3. I am a Sinner once again. My inital impressions are this is a cool watch. The size is perfect for my small wrist, even tho I do wear larger watches most of the time. Love the blackness of the dial and I like the blacked out white tipped second hand. I also like the numbers on the dial. They are small enough to not clutter the dial and make teliing the time very easy. The lume is decent too, better than any other Sinn I have ever owned. I think the rubber strap with large deployant gives this watch more wrist presence. If I had one complaint, and it is a minor one, I'd like to have drilled lugs on this watch. Its no EZM1 but it is the next best thing IMHO and for a fraction of the cost its well worth the money. Especially if you don't want to drop some major coin on an EZM1. On to the pics!


....and then a light shone from above, and the Angels sang, as we beheld the wonder of the EZM3. Congrats EROKS! That watch looks new.

Excellent pics. |>


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Excellent pics - thank!
I've whittered on before about the EZM range, about how each has it's specific role and so on, I'd be more than happy with any of the line-up and think that the EZM3 offers a superb watch in its own right without comparison to the others. (An EZM4 just went on Epay for US $2,125.00 btw)
When you look at its w/r, sinn tech and design features such as the lefty crown (and yes, the white tipped second hand) I think you can't go wrong with an EZM3. Perhaps in the shadow of its brother when a direct comparison is drawn, but like I say, compared to many, many watches out there, what it offers is brilliant.

Well done on a well considered choice. Enjoy!


----------



## ike07 (Nov 19, 2008)

interesting thread, i've often thought about buying a ezm3 but concerned about the size being to small,its a hard because i own a u1 (purchased from EROKS) and recently purchased an omega po45 after trying on both 42 and 45, straight away i new the 42 was to small for me, but after reading this thread you realize every watch is different and wears different due to design and purpose. 

I might just go out and buy one or perhaps i could hold off until EROKS is finished with his???:-d


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Haha...I have been known to be quite finicky with my watches. I am a flipaholic! There, I admitted it! In fact, as of now I am considering selling my second Omega SMP to pick up a Sinn UX which would be my second UX. I have a problem!


----------



## ike07 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice, i dont think your the only one with a problem on this watch forum in-fact i think WUS could really well by offering an online councilor on their site. when i think about all the watches i have brought and sold over the years i feel a little overwhelmed, but thats also interesting because the ones i have held onto the longest are the ones around 44mm and a little thicker in size and when i think of the seamasters they are very slim i the case size so it goes on and on. I tried on a IWC aquartimer 2000 the other day and i found my reaction was interesting considering the case size was 44mm and the case shape very similar case design to the U1 but i felt really different to the U1 when i put it on, it seemed to wear alot larger and look larger on, so again i feel it comes down to the overall design and not solely on size...


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

ike07 said:


> Nice, i dont think your the only one with a problem on this watch forum in-fact i think WUS could really well by offering an online councilor on their site...


There are unpaid counselors on WUS; they're called Mods. My advice to the OP earler in this thread is applicable to every Sinner and future Sinner here:



Supe said:


> ...There are so many nice watches out there and each time I visit this forum, I almost always stumble upon another watch I'd like to wear.
> 
> 
> CMSgt Bo said:
> ...


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2008)

ike07 said:


> but after reading this thread you realize every watch is different and wears different due to design and purpose.


That's true. The PO 45mm is too big for me. The 42mm version is the perfect size (I don't own one, just tried them on). The U1 is deceptive in size. I don't think I've seen one wrist shot where it looked wrong on the wrist.


----------

